# Euphony agent(s?) and spamming



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2005)

I am not sure if _Euphony _actively encourages their agents to spam bulletin boards in an attempt to drum up business but please note this incident in case it's of relevance to anybody who is considering dealing with the company or their agents.


----------



## podgerodge (25 Aug 2005)

Thanks Clubman.  Had been wondering since yesterday why Euphony was getting such great press all of a sudden!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Aug 2005)

Just to give you all an indication of the crap we have to put up with, here is the content of an email I received from the banned you-phoney agent:




> Look, I wish to apologise for my antics. It was  just pure curiosity on my part, as to how far I could push you. I've been  involved in telecommunications for several years and I find this website a  fabulous source of infornation. I genuinely ask you to let me re-enter the site  on the basis that I will not post any more in an advertising  matter.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry and I hope you can give me a  chance on this issue.



And this was after a PM sent by the same guy yesterday after I asked him to stop advertising you-phoney on AAM:



> I am very offened that you accused me of trying to promote a company I know very little about. Perhaps there are people who try to advertise on this site, but I assure you that I am not one of them. I have only recently become aware of the company and was simply asking for other peoples opinion on the matter. I dont see any harm in doing this. That is exactly what the website is all about. Sharing opinions on matters. I think you are being a little to paranoid and over powering on this particular issue and I'm sorry you feel the way you do.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2005)

This guy also registered separately three times as we banned each username in turn for spamming. And all this after _Brendan _asked him stop and he pleaded ignorance. As I mentioned elsewhere it's ironic that this _Euphony_ agent was connecting to _AAM _via an _eircom IP _address. Would you buy telephone services from a self confessed spammer who doesn't even use the service that he himself resells? Me neither...


----------



## Seagull (26 Aug 2005)

Have you tried contacting euphony themselves about this? I'd have thought it was against their interests for their agents to be doing this. It's successfully got them a load of bad publicity. If you can trace the source of this to an individual, there might just be a rep out of a job.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2005)

Good idea - we might get in contact with them about this alright. Thanks.


----------



## Darern2005 (27 Aug 2005)

I think that this page on Euphony is actually degrading the credability of this website. Surprised at the administrator to be of such a shallow mentality.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Aug 2005)

Thanks Darern

We will of course be placing great weight on the suggestions of people who register just to support Euphony.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2005)

Darern2005 said:
			
		

> I think that this page on Euphony is actually degrading the credability of this website.


How and why?



> Surprised at the administrator ...


Who?



> ...to be of such a shallow mentality.


In what way?


----------



## Seagull (29 Aug 2005)

Did this come from the same IP address as Janet05?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2005)

No - it did not.


----------



## Seagull (29 Aug 2005)

Is that an indication that whoever started spamming the site has learnt from their mistakes, that there's more than one at it, or that Darern2005 is a poor, misguided individual? I wonder if that was supposed to be Darren


----------



## etel (29 Aug 2005)

Euphony does not encourage Euphony agents to spam websites and to use multiple registrations . 

The individuals in question did so entirely of their own volition, if indeed they are Euphony agents at all.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2005)

Thanks for that feedback and for clarifying _Euphony's _stance on the matter. Always good to get feedback directly from organisations on topics in which they are mentioned.


----------



## etel (29 Aug 2005)

Individual agents have a lot of lattitude in their business acquisition but not to the extent that they may bring all of us into disrepute and the individual knows that already.


----------



## ninsaga (30 Aug 2005)

euphonyTEL...as a matter of interest...are you a Euphony consultant/agent or are you actually an employee of Euphony..


----------



## podgerodge (30 Aug 2005)

euphonyTEL said:
			
		

> if indeed they are Euphony agents at all.






			
				euphonyTEL said:
			
		

> the individual knows that already.



Which individual knows that already - the individual that may or may not be a Euphony agent?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2005)

Darern2005 said:
			
		

> it is disappointing to see a website of this nature trying to expose this kind of behaviour publicly, in order to create negativity on Euphony.
> 
> It is unfair to post these negatives over the head of one idiot. It is a very one sided and narrow view.


Once again - can you point out specifically where you believe that this occurred please?


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2005)

> one idiot?


 
I was a happy-enough Euphony customer for a while, until

(a) We got pestered at home - repeatedly doorstepped and cold-called - by a number of 'evangelical' Euphony consultants. One of them my wife finally had to tell to f*** off... (and that's something she usually reserves for her husband!)

(b) I got my first bill — after 2 months — and realised the extent of Euphony's (_still_ undeclared) mark-up on non-geographic prefixes. I was using Telestunt's 1520 prefix for calls to mobiles, and instead of the standard Eircom 15c/min charge was hit for 28c/min by Euphony - a 90% 'take'. Their then rate card bore the following small print:


> Tariffs for services supplied from outside Euphony may change at short notice. This may result in the prices charged differing from the operators advertised rates.


 - and I had to really persist to find out what their mark-up was on e.g. 1850/1890/0818/other 15** numbers. I'd relate it all here, but it's probably all changed again since*.

So, tbh, I'm left wondering whose 'credability' is really in question...

_[* __http://www.euphony.ie/index.asp_files/IRE_TalkNow_ratecard.pdf__ now points to a 'page not found'... ]_


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Aug 2005)

I have deleted posts from users whose only purpose in registering is to promote euphony

Brendan


----------



## Darern2005 (31 Aug 2005)

Exactly my point Brendan. Your are happy to keep any negatives on Euphony on the website, and delete anything positive anyone has to say. I have no interest in promoting Euphony on this website. We do not need this website to develop our customer base. But I am, defending the company and the way in which this website is trying to portray them. Over the head of one idiot.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Aug 2005)

...a suitably euphonious note on which to close the thread?


----------



## etel (31 Aug 2005)

And yes, I am a consultant not an employee. Thanks for asking.

The code of practice is thorough and is here 

http://www.euphony.ie/downloads/cop.pdf

The rate card is here

http://www.euphony.ie/downloads/IRE_euTALK_Ratecard.pdf


----------



## ajapale (1 Sep 2005)

The part of the code of practice which deals with marketing practices is reproduced below. The _italics_ are mine. While it refers to customers I am assuming this also refers to potential customers and former customers?



> *Communication with Customers*
> In any customer contact that is of a sales or marketing nature, Euphony commits to adhere _(to the)_ Direct Marketing  Association guidelines an_d (to)_ Data Protection Act requirements. Also, we commit to follow the guidelines set by the Advertising Standards Authority (ASA), and the Independent Committee for the Supervision of Standards of Telephone Information Services (ICSTIS)



Does anyone know what the DMA guidlines, the ASA or the ICSTIS have to say about using boards such as this for marketing / advertising / promotion purposes?


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Sep 2005)

Glad to see the revised rate card, but less happy with this kind of 'smokescreen':


> _This rate card is for guidance only and does not form part of any contract. Tariffs for services supplied from outside Euphony may change at short notice. This may result in the prices charged differing from the operators advertised rates._


 I notice the rates generally have risen by about 10% or so - wonder about the surcharges I mentioned on non-geographic numbers..?


----------



## Lemurz (3 Sep 2005)

A neutral opinion.........

Euphony offer good deals on certain call traffiic (local/national calls), but are expensive on other traffic (international calls).  This is no different to all other telecoms companies.  

If a good deal is available then I beleive it should be publicised on this website, but any downsides should also be noted.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Sep 2005)

positive and negative notes from newly registered visitors whose sole contribution is to promote or attack euphony and some other products will be deleted.

Balanced and informed comment from people who have been long registered such as lemurz will be left.


----------



## Jister (5 Sep 2005)

I've been with Euphony for a few years now could not fault them. The 10 minutes free is great for the internet, just log off before the 10 minutes are up. My only complaint would be that I had a problem with modem hijacking recently and when I contacted them to ban international calls they told me that they are not able to do this for Irish customers.


----------



## ninsaga (5 Sep 2005)

Hi Jister...Euphony have not had the 10min thing for at least a year now...its now gone up to an hour. Also, they copped onto the 'free internet' dial up thing with Elive free..I know I was a big time user of free 1 hr dial ups at a time - it was frigging brilliant to be honest. But now I just have to resort to good aul Eircom for the 1892150150 dial ups (damn!!). Euphony have been promising a dial up package for about 2 or 3 years now biut no sign of it....they should have it ready when about 90% of the planet are on broadband by the looks of it.

.... so your info looks a bit dated...unless of course you are willing to share the free internet number that you are currently dialing!

ninsaga


----------



## Cashman (5 Sep 2005)

Hi Ninsaga

Like yourself I have been with Euphony now for a couple of years - mainly for the free national calls (mainly dial up internet) I have also found it terrible since they "copped on" & did not allow the Elive free to work - even on local numbers.

However, can I ask why you changed back from using elive to eircom - is the 1892 number not more expensive than the elive local call dial up number?

Also have you looked at anything else (provider) recently - since euphony made this change I am thinking of making a change - would appreciate some advice.

Many thanks

Cashman


----------



## ninsaga (5 Sep 2005)

Hi Cashman,
                Its been a while now...but I seem to recall that there was no difference in the dial up cost between Eircom v's Elivefree. Also I seem to recall that the speed through Eircom was faster over Elive...correct me if I'm wrong on either count.

I'm still with Euphony for the free call stuff but my (tired) arm is certainly waving in the air waiting to grab the ever elusive SMART package once they manage to romance Eircom into switching over broadband at my local exchange.

To me, that looks to be the best out there at the moment. 

Actually while this post has certainly got the attention of the Euphony promoters...perhaps one of them can shed a light on where Euphony are at in term of providing a dial up service & dare I say it..even a broadband offer! So enough about the €10 per month for free calls etc etc etc...whats the latest on the internet offering?

ninsaga


----------



## Cashman (5 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply - my reason for dialing with euphony is the same... the connection is faster with Elivefree!

Well unfortunately it will be a long time before any of them are offering broadband in west Donegal!

Good luck - hope you don't have to wait too long!

Cashman


----------



## Jister (5 Sep 2005)

ninsaga said:
			
		

> Hi Jister...Euphony have not had the 10min thing for at least a year now...its now gone up to an hour. Also, they copped onto the 'free internet' dial up thing with Elive free..I know I was a big time user of free 1 hr dial ups at a time - it was frigging brilliant to be honest. But now I just have to resort to good aul Eircom for the 1892150150 dial ups (damn!!). Euphony have been promising a dial up package for about 2 or 3 years now biut no sign of it....they should have it ready when about 90% of the planet are on broadband by the looks of it.
> 
> .... so your info looks a bit dated...unless of course you are willing to share the free internet number that you are currently dialing!
> 
> ninsaga


 
I better take a look at my next bill to scrutinise it but I don't think I am paying anything for the internet with Elive. 

BTW Elive are in Limerick I think so I am just dialling a local number as I am 061. I will take a closer look and let ye know!


----------



## Jister (8 Sep 2005)

My computer dials 061 204101 to get an internet connection. What happens after that I don't know but I assume I don't pay anything for these calls after 6pm?


----------



## Cashman (8 Sep 2005)

Hi Jister,

Just a quick word of caution - my computer also dials a local number for Elive - initially with Euphony this was "free" well it was part of my all national calls up to 60 minutes duration free for the fixed 10 euro per month.

However, some months ago this changed & they (Euphony) started charging seperately for these calls - in fact according to their "blurb" they now charge for all calls to ISP numbers.

I hope that they have missed this number! I will change over to it!

Good Luck 

Cashman


----------



## suzie (8 Sep 2005)

If I recall correctly, elive had a whole suite of local numbers. But as the blurb says, euphony treat these as isp numbers and thus fall outside the call usage for their flat pricing...I've since moved on to BB


----------



## Lemurz (8 Sep 2005)

I've heard Euphony have blocked all Elive ISP numbers- but there are other ISPs out there which still qualify for the €10 deal.  Trouble is, once everybody starts using them, they will be blocked also.  There was a thread giving a load of local O2 ISP numbers recently if you can find it!


----------



## Jister (9 Sep 2005)

I dial 061 204101 but on my bill 061 260002 comes up and its a free call for the first 10 min. AFAIK


----------



## etel (11 Sep 2005)

The story in todays Tribune had nothing to do with independent consultants but was about some boilerhouse calling from Dublin where the system went wrong.


----------



## RainyDay (11 Sep 2005)

The last poster is referring to a story on the front page of today's Turbine about 400 customers who had called Euphony for information being 'slammed', i.e. switched from Eircom to Euphony without having actually requested a switch. Euphony blamed the error on a 'systems fault'


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Sep 2005)

HI Rainyday

One small clarification. I think that Euphony had cold called them and when they asked for information, they were slammed. I don't think that the customers actually called Euphony

Brendan


----------

